# Best shampoo for a high gloss look?



## Uzair (May 3, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Whats the best shampoo you would recommend for a high glossy look?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Slaav (Apr 17, 2016)

Uzair said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Whats the best shampoo you would recommend for a high glossy look?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I am genuinely looking forward to this answer.... Running out of an old bottle of AG shampoo and conditioner so need some soon also!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It is an interesting question, although I would guess that the best finish is provided by using a pure shampoo then a finishing product like a QD or a spray wax ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As above, shampoo ODK Pure or Chemical guys citrus wash and gloss.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zaino z7 is incredible


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

I just use a 25 litre bottle of Turtle Wax shampoo from Costco.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

DJ Sour Power 
Zaino Z7


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm still using duragloss because I liked it that much I bought a 2nd gallon.
I keep meaning to try others but keep missing out on the personal sales.


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

Gyeon Bathe+


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I guess you've already looked at the "Sticky" at the top of this topic?

I'm using Britemax Clean Max which looks fine for me (the neighbour's think it's brilliant but didn't see why I spent hours claying, polishing, seaing and waxing ) . About to try CarChem 1900:1

Looking forward to hearing the wisdom of the experienced and knowledgeable.

:newbie: Andy


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

1900 reasons to use Car Chem, plus you can pass some of the 5ltr onto your grandchildren..:lol:

John Tht. #iwillbebac


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The above shampoos are good but none add gloss

Especially not like Zaino z7 lol


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Chemical guys glossworkz is a firm favourite of mine


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

+1 for Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo

Also a shout for Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 shampoo.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

DJ Sour power for me. 

Still surprised at the look AS duet leaves on some cars.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Chem guys new gloss works is amazing adds more than the zaino imho
sura gloss 901
Zaino
Sour power us nice but expensive 
bathe plus disappointed stinks of glue not that slick or sudsy


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> bathe plus disappointed stinks of glue *not that slick or sudsy*


I know what you mean. I use it as a second wash or as a wetcoat when diluted 1:10. But the effect is awesome in my opinion. Brings up the gloss and hides the swirls.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Chem guys new gloss works is amazing adds more than the zaino imho
> sura gloss 901
> Zaino
> Sour power us nice but expensive
> bathe plus disappointed stinks of glue not that slick or sudsy


Bathe is a huge let down imo


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

If your wanting a shampoo with added glossness then Dodo Juice Sour Power imo


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Glare Ultra Wash!
I've not used anything quite like it! Even after just a wash it looks like you've given your motor a mini detail! 

I recommend it to everyone


FK3 - Blue and Black Edition


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bathe or Bathe + add gloss. Bathe + isn't supposed to be sudsy as it contains coating properties. It leaves a great shine though ! CG CW&G is also great for this.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Valet Pro - Advanced Car Wash

One of the first shampoos I used and it def gave it some gloss and wasn't into things how I am now but seeing this post as reminded me to get some to try it again. 


Didn't think bathe was anything too good. I liked bmd shampoo


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I quite like autoglanz bubbalicious, has carnauba in it so lovely finish


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Meguiars ultimate wash n wax
:thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Big fan of 50 cal tracer high gloss shampoo


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

CG Glossworkz is very glossy although I have swapped back to AG because it works better with my wax LSP


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Autobrite Banana Gloss is a fantastic shampoo. So sudsy and slick and leaves a nice finish

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Recently I tried Autoglanz Bubbilicious and was really surprised at the gloss levels left. Car looked really well :argie:

My usual go to thoughs, are Britemax Cleanmax, Valet Pro advanced Posideon, and Serious Performance's gloss shampoo. Three very good shampoos!


----------



## Uzair (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guys! So much variety that I'm confused as to which one to order


----------



## hjl (May 6, 2011)

I've used CG Mr Pink, Megs Gold Class, Turtle Wax Zip Wash & Wax, Einszett Exclusive Gloss Shampoo and AG BSC, all are good and I buy any one of them again. But I think the one i was most impressed with is Turtle Wax Extreme Nano Wash & Wax, maybe because i got it cheap in halfords, or maybe because I had the car waxed from before so it made it look good. But from a quick wash using that I though the car looked great.


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Gyeon Bathe+ for me


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

No one mentioned ONR W&W


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Ma-fra polish express.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autobrite Banana Gloss
Chemical Guys Glossworkz
Autofinesse Lather
Car Chem 

Fantastic products :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

FWIW I've had good results with Gyeon Bathe+


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Go for Z7 , due to the glossendhancer and overall it's a great shampoo bit pricey but it does what's on the tin show car finish &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Best bang for buck gloss shampoo for me has to be Autosmart Duet.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Another vote for Autobrite Banana Gloss closely followed by Britemax CleanMax

Both are filled with gloss enhancers & polymers to aid the gloss


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If talking about a single product, then good old AG BSC leaves a great glossy shine.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Dodo Juice BTBM


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Britemax cleanmax and gyeon bathe + but its very weird to use.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Question : Why would you use a shampoo that doesn't enhance gloss with polymers or wax?

I understand if it was the 'big detailing day' you would maybe have a clash of interest when you wanted all the wax off the car - however as most of us are just topping up our wax jobs or just washing so the wax shine comes back I cant see why you'd want a shampoo that could only clean and potentially require some kind of extra shine product afterwards (or risk it being dulled by a cleaner)

For this reason im looking for a wash that also tops up the wax to create a nice shine and then avery couple of months, use a cleaner wax to take it all back and add paste wax to my ride.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

NorthantsPete said:


> Question : Why would you use a shampoo that doesn't enhance gloss with polymers or wax?
> 
> I understand if it was the 'big detailing day' you would maybe have a clash of interest when you wanted all the wax off the car - however as most of us are just topping up our wax jobs or just washing so the wax shine comes back I cant see why you'd want a shampoo that could only clean and potentially require some kind of extra shine product afterwards (or risk it being dulled by a cleaner)
> 
> For this reason im looking for a wash that also tops up the wax to create a nice shine and then avery couple of months, use a cleaner wax to take it all back and add paste wax to my ride.


Some that enhance gloss can reduce beading as they leave a film over your wax.

I am impressed with AS Duet, all i use now.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone Used Chemical Guys V7 Shampoo if so is it any good


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Kiashuma said:


> Some that enhance gloss can reduce beading as they leave a film over your wax.
> 
> I am impressed with AS Duet, all i use now.


Hmm, yeah but how long would that last - a week? if that?

I guess if you used say Gold Class wax you could go gold class shampoo and it will have similar ingrediants


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just picked up some DJ Sour power to try, seems to be a good choice.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

NorthantsPete said:


> Hmm, yeah but how long would that last - a week? if that?
> 
> I guess if you used say Gold Class wax you could go gold class shampoo and it will have similar ingrediants


Lasts a while. I notice a change in beading with the duet a little, but normally use BSD qd every 4 washes or so anyway.


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

i use bilt hamber autowash myself but to get it shining i usually go prewash,wash,clay ,wash ,dry,correct paint ,polish then sealant or wax i dont think theres a wonder shampoo which will just shine your paint unless its properly prepared


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ffrs1444 said:


> Anyone Used Chemical Guys V7 Shampoo if so is it any good


Iv'e used it but thought it was rubbish so i ended up washing my wheels with it just to get rid :lol: But CG Glossworkz Shampoo is good :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ffrs1444 said:


> Anyone Used Chemical Guys V7 Shampoo if so is it any good


Nothing special .


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Do these shampoos with added gloss create issues eg streaking, smearing etc on the windscreen? Just wondering because it's never recommended to apply wax to the windscreen


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Never had any such problems with Gyeon Bathe+


----------

